# Where would I sell canvas prints/how much should I charge?



## DoctorDino

Some of my friends keep telling me I should sell prints, and I succumb to peer pressure fairly easily, so I'm going to.

I'll no doubt sell a few to my friends face-to-face, but I'd also like to make some dough online. Where would be the best place to do that? My sister keeps recommending Etsy, but Etsy seems like too high of competition, or maybe I'm wrong about that? Eh, who knows. Have you ever sold prints online?

My other question is about pricing. I haven't seen any standard guideline for this anywhere. But let's say it cost $100 to get a print made. What should I charge? 2x as much? Less than that? 

I don't know if this is the proper forum or not. I'd consider myself an aspiring professional I suppose, considering I'm not employed, but have been paid to film a wedding. So there's that.


----------



## The_Traveler

The truth is that there are hundreds of thousands of people trying to sell pictures online and the probability that you will be successful are minuscule.
Sell to your family or friends but plan on doing it for love.


----------



## KmH

To make a minimal profit - 3x your cost for the print.

Some charge by the square inch, but the square inch charge varies by the print media.
A basic square inch charge for a C-print is $0.50 per square inch. So an 8" x 10" print is 80 square inches and a print would cost $40 (not mounted and unframed). For a 16 x 20 - 320 square inches - $160 (not mounted and unframed)

There are C-prints, inkjet prints, giclée prints (very high quality inkjet prints), prints on metal, wood, acrylic, canvas, etc.
Inkjet prints (regular or giclée) can me made a a wide variety of papers. 

Then there is mounting and framing.
A canvas print is often mounted using wood stretcher bars.
Some are mounted on gatorboard and called a 'standout'.

A bit over a year ago Getty Images made 35 million stock images free for noncommercial usage.
Getty alone represents over 200,000 photographers.


----------



## DoctorDino

KmH said:


> To make a minimal profit - 3x your cost for the print.
> 
> Some charge by the square inch, but the square inch charge varies by the print media.
> A basic square inch charge for a C-print is $0.50 per square inch. So an 8" x 10" print is 80 square inches and a print would cost $40 (not mounted and unframed). For a 16 x 20 - 320 square inches - $160 (not mounted and unframed)
> 
> There are C-prints, inkjet prints, giclée prints (very high quality inkjet prints), prints on metal, wood, acrylic, canvas, etc.
> Inkjet prints (regular or giclée) can me made a a wide variety of papers.
> 
> Then there is mounting and framing.
> A canvas print is often mounted using wood stretcher bars.
> Some are mounted on gatorboard and called a 'standout'.
> 
> A bit over a year ago Getty Images made 35 million stock images free for noncommercial usage.
> Getty alone represents over 200,000 photographers.



Thanks mate. Someone else told me twice as much, but that didn't sound right. 

I have to ask, what's your point about Getty Images? I'm not into stock photography.


----------



## The_Traveler

DoctorDino said:


> A bit over a year ago Getty Images made 35 million stock images free for noncommercial usage.
> Getty alone represents over 200,000 photographers.



Thanks mate. Someone else told me twice as much, but that didn't sound right.

I have to ask, what's your point about Getty Images? I'm not into stock photography.[/QUOTE]

That Getty Images already has 200,000 experienced photographers' work available and 35 million free images.
You, as a new photographer,  shouldn't have too many expectations of sales when faced with this flood of competition - and that's just one source.


----------



## Vtec44

Supply and demand.  You have the supply but do you have the demand to charge what you want to charge?


----------

